# Trying to upload some pics



## krsmitty (Feb 4, 2014)

Getting the error below.

Fatal error:
File system directory "attachments/1/0/0/3/6" is not writable or cannot be found. Please create this directory; ensure the directory is writable or change the directory setting.
Unable to proceed with save while $errors array is not empty in class vB_DataManager_AttachmentFiledata in D:\Domains\rvusa\rvusa.com\wwwroot\forum\vBulletin\includes\class_dm.php on line 849


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Feb 7, 2014)

Test...View attachment 388


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Feb 7, 2014)

This should be fixed.  If you have any other issues with it, let us know.  Have an awesome weekend everyone!!


----------

